# Free online therapy for SA courtesy of Drexel U.



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi:

Has anyone heard anything about this?

http://www.drexel.edu/coas/psychology/AnxietyResearch/secondlife.html

Sounds interesting, and the price is right.

shyshisho


----------



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha I'm actually a student at Drexel. I don't know much about their mental health services. I go to a psychiatrist in Center City, even though I do know that Drexel has different options available...I would feel uncomfortable using one of the on-campus services for some reason.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

Cool. Don't have a headset... Thanks for the link.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Hmmmm do we have to use a headset for the therapy? Lol.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

chris87 said:


> Haha I'm actually a student at Drexel. I don't know much about their mental health services. I go to a psychiatrist in Center City, even though I do know that Drexel has different options available...I would feel uncomfortable using one of the on-campus services for some reason.


i'm a drexel student too. they have therapists that you can see for free at the counseling center.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

why are they doin this for free


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

Yesterday I had my 3rd therapy session in this 12 week program. If you want to know more about it, here's a link to another thread where people are discussing their experience of applying for and participating in this study. I would recommend it based on my own experience so far. It's a good program.:yes

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f48/drexel-study-on-skype-78708/


----------

